# Chinese investors to snap up Opera



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 10, 2016)

Link



> A Chinese investment firm is to buy Norwegian company Opera Software in a deal worth $1.2bn.
> 
> Golden Brick Silk Road, a Chinese investment fund, is leading a consortium composed ofChinese internet firms Kunlun and Qihoo, to buy Oslo-headquartered Opera. They have offered NKr71 per Opera share, a premium of around 53 per cent to Opera’s closing price on February 4, just before reports of a takeover emerged.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cthulhux (Feb 10, 2016)

Now that Opera has sold out and almost all of its innovations (minus a _really_ own engine) have been transferred to Vivaldi, I wonder if actually has any worth left.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 11, 2016)

I used to enjoy using Opera, before they switched to the Blink engine. They were really innovating and it was hard to beat Opera for speed for a time. Now, I don't see any benefit to using Opera over any other Blink/WebKit based browser.

Still, there might be some value left in the company. Didn't the Wii and Wii U ship with Opera? I imagine the ad revenue you would get from being on a console would be enough to keep the company afloat.


----------



## zspider (Feb 21, 2016)

Too bad no one got the Presto engine out of them before they croaked.


----------

